# Lynnhaven Wednesday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

As soon as the TKAA meeting was over, Calvin, Chris, Rick, and I blasted out of there like, "School boys from thier books..." Launched at Crab Creek and hit the bridge just before dark. Calvin and I chased some birds that turned out to be diving on the cull from a crabber. Exhausting. Returned to Lesner and the bite was on. Second drop with a 2 ounce Stingsilver and I hook up to a nice one. Turns out to be a 28 inch striper. Yehaw! After that it was a fish on nearly every drop. The dudes were hooking steady on white jigs, Storms and Rick with his MirrOlures. Plenty of fish for everyone. Fished until the current died and left 'em biting. Nice way to end striper season.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Totally fergot!*

Striper season in tha Bay ended yesterday (VA).


Glad ya got on tha feesh.me.well the bat phone rang,and the commissioner,told me ta get home.

Were yall mainly catchin blues?.....

Ric.plannin on hittin the LIL Creek Jetty on Sunday in tha am...where do ya launch?..and are ya comin?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sunday in the AM might be a go for me. Launch at Cobbs Marina.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm going to try and make Sun. What time and what's your choice of tackle for Spades, I may have to hit the tackle shop.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Might do that one also. Its Fathers day that day though so it would have to be early in / early out.


----------

